# ***maximpep sale***



## Z82 (Oct 8, 2013)

Great deals and the best products around for all of your research needs.


CLICK HERE OR ONE OF THE BANNERS ON THE FORUM OR THE LINK IN MY SIG ===========> http://www.maximpep.com/aff/idevaffiliate.php?id=101


PM me with any questions or concerns!


----------



## Z82 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Z82 (Oct 9, 2013)

To the top


----------



## Z82 (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Z82 (Oct 10, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Z82 (Oct 10, 2013)

Ends tomorrow


----------



## Z82 (Oct 11, 2013)

This ends tonight 1159 EST


----------



## joedel (Nov 12, 2013)

Site down?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## maximpep (Jan 16, 2014)

http://maximpeptides.com


----------



## jason_mazzy (Apr 21, 2014)

love maxim. always great products!


----------



## maximpep (May 23, 2014)

30% off all orders Plus free shipping!
Use Promo code *(iPadMe)* at check out to claim your savings








Now to our iPad GIVE-A-WAY!


Its a really simple contest with an awesome prize!
After you place your order you will receive an order number if your order number is *100005572* you're the winner of a brand new Ipad!!!




So again if your order number looks like
*100005572* you win a brand new Ipad mini! 




Sale end Tue. May 27th at 9am EST


----------



## maximpep (Jun 7, 2014)

Take 35% off all orders at maxim use promo code researchme at checkout


----------



## maximpep (Jun 20, 2014)

For a limited amount of time take 35% off your entire order at maxim, and to top it off every order ending in a 1 gets a 100 dollar shopping spree at maximpeptide! To claim your winnings email us at info@maximpeptides.net


----------



## jennr8 (Aug 10, 2015)

How does your T3 - 100mcg x 30ml break down to .5mcg of Cytomel for a proper conversion for my rats? Trying to find the right dose, your stuff is strong!


----------

